# 2 year old Maltese in NC looking for home



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

When I went to the vet today, one of the techs told me that a lady is going to have to give up her 2 year old boy maltese due to financial reasons. She said that the no-kill sheltor was full so he would have to be sent to the other sheltor and the tech was wondering if I could take him in. I said that I would take him in and foster him until we could find a home for him. I spoke to the lady today and what she said is that she lives in the woods and that the maltese keeps getting fleas and having an allergic reaction to them and she can't afford the medicine (or apparently anti-flea medicine!). The other issue is that he isn't neutered. The lady did say that he is sweet and affectionate and good with other dogs and cats. I am going out to see him next week and try to learn more about him (and get some photos).

If anyone in the central North Carolina (Chapel Hill) area or anywhere in driving distance is looking for another Maltese, or if you know of anyone looking for a Maltese, please let me know. I am going to keep him until we can find a forever home for him. I would adopt him myself but I am a grad student and I'm not sure that I can afford to get him neutered. I am willing to absorb any temporary expenses (my Mom has said she will help out so we can save this little one) but if someone else has a place for a Maltese I am going to let him go to the place where he can properly be spoiled. I would be willing to take him anywhere in driving distance. Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Susy, can you get this lady to turn the dog over to Mary Palmer with Northcentral Maltese Rescue? http://malteserescue.homestead.com/ 

They have fosters right here in North Carolina (I'm in Raleigh). This little guy would get neutered and any other medical attention he needs, plus be evaluated for the perfect home. Mary is super picky about where her rescues go and he would have the best possible chance of finding his forever home.

The owner would also get a tax deduction which might appeal to her.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My niece is in school at Chapel Hill. I will ask her if she knows of a home looking for a little Malt.


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

Marj,

thank you for letting me know about this! I didn't realize that Northcentral had rescue homes in NC. I haven't been able to get in touch with the lady again but I did leave a message with info about Northcentral Maltese and I told her to contact me with any questions. I will try to contact her again and to check and see about the littl guy.



> Susy, can you get this lady to turn the dog over to Mary Palmer with Northcentral Maltese Rescue? http://malteserescue.homestead.com/
> 
> They have fosters right here in North Carolina (I'm in Raleigh). This little guy would get neutered and any other medical attention he needs, plus be evaluated for the perfect home. Mary is super picky about where her rescues go and he would have the best possible chance of finding his forever home.
> 
> The owner would also get a tax deduction which might appeal to her.[/B]


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

That's very kind of you to be willing to take this rescue in until finding him a permant home. Kudos to you.







I hope things work out for the best for him.


----------



## SkinCareLady (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Susy,

Just wondering...What ever came about with finding a home for the little male maltese close to the Chapel Hill area?

I live about 20 min from Chapel Hill...

Mindi


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

just wondering if he is avaliable for shipping?


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Someone on here recently was looking for a maltese in KY/TN.....NC isn't that far away.....maybe you could PM them?


----------

